# Cheap and easy Cemetery Fence



## Hoopah1972 (Jul 4, 2011)

I thought I would share my cemetery fence with everyone, it cheap and easy to make and looks GREAT! Heres a short video of me working on it today. I can do an update if people would like.

--Tony


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I like it! Very creepy and seems easy to do!


----------



## shinehigh (Jun 29, 2011)

I likes!!!!!!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice, thanks for sharing that..


----------



## Tiny (Nov 2, 2011)

Awesome, what did you use to cut the crosses on the top? Did you stencil it or just free hand it with a jig saw or something?


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

A gallon jug would work for the head. How do you keep gloves on it? Have you done light-up eyes?


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

The fence looks great!


----------



## funhousejoe (Oct 1, 2008)

thought i would help out and post


----------



## Hoopah1972 (Jul 4, 2011)

Tiny,

Sorry I didnt see your question sooner. But anyways, yes I just had a master template picket with the cross carved, and then I would just put it up against an uncut picket and pencil around it. Then I just used a plain old jigsaw and hand cut them. It doesnt matter if they chip or break, it adds to the effect. 8)

Thanks for the link too.


--Tony


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

This is great! I need a large amount of fencing for my front yard - last year was the first time I'd had problems with ToTers shuffling thru the cemetery. I could just envision someone tripping over one of the many extension cords!

I'm at work right now (with no speakers) so I'll have to watch the video again at home.

OK - questions.......how did you install them and how are the panels connected together? My current fence is held up by being tied to pieces of rebar (which occasionally adds an interesting lean) and are zip-tied together. The section I did have fenced off is also wrapped in purple lights and maple leaf garland - which hid the zip ties.


----------



## Hoopah1972 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Lisa,

The way I did it, was when I had two panels finished, I drove a 3' wood stake into the ground and just screwed the ends of the fence to the stake. At the end of each panel, there is about 4 inches from the last picket edge, to the end of the panel, and I just use that space to screw it to s stake, or even just another panel itself. If you screw the panels end to end, it will have a bit of an overhang, but it still works and you cant tell at night. I think in the beginning of the video, the corner of the fence where the bird is, under the bird you can see the stake in the ground. I hope this answered your question. 8)

--Tony


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

That sounds much sturdier than what I have. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Hoopah1972 (Jul 4, 2011)

Its that time of year! Time to make some more fencing! 8)


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hoopah1972 said:


> Its that time of year! Time to make some more fencing! 8)


I feel guilty since every night I sit at my desk and see the phone # to the wood recycling place near my house (who has stacks upon stacks of pallets in their yard) and I keep forgetting to grab it so I can call during the day!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

FUN!!! I like how easy and inexpensive this is.


----------



## dassi87 (Sep 5, 2012)

Great. I love this tutorial. Sadly I have no space to put a fence outside but I guess I will do a short part and put it in my living room where the party will take place. =)


----------



## newtodead (Jan 3, 2013)

Great easy and cheap idea to help keep kids away from your props as well as adding to the creepiness. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WitchyWolf (Sep 4, 2013)

THank you


----------



## halloweenfan5 (Jun 29, 2011)

AWESOME!!! This is just the solution I have been looking for to have a basic, affordable, nice looking cemetery fence to really complete my display. Do you use black spray paint to paint them or do you do a brush by hand? Looks awesome, thanks for the share!


----------



## Haunted Higleys (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for posting this. Something like that would look great in our small back yard.


----------



## film2shoot (Sep 7, 2014)

Love it, I was looking for something like this. Thanks!


----------

